# Accepted DD Order Already An Hour Late :(



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone have this problem?

It was super busy tonight. My guess is the system got backed up. I also know there is a shortage of drivers.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

DD has pissed of so may drivers due to not paying for waiting. So there are less less drivers and orders get delayed. System isn’t issue


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ab85 said:


> DD has pissed of so may drivers due to not paying for waiting. So there are less less drivers and orders get delayed. System isn't issue


Yep, I only go to 'no wait' restraunts, now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

if the dd order isn't ready I head out to pick up another order waiting on another app. Same with waiting on dd customers. They want you to wait 20 minutes for a $6 order and they don't pay you to wait.

Forget that. I wait 5 minutes and go.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't forget all those 1 or 2 item orders that make you go 9+ miles are being ignored as well. I won't accept a pickup where the guaranteed $ is less than 1.00/mile round trip.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Late deliveries mean 1 star... does DD still deactivate drivers with lower rating?


----------



## Loloboss (Apr 4, 2018)

MykUberBoy said:


> Late deliveries mean 1 star... does DD still deactivate drivers with lower rating?


Yes they do !! I received three late deliveries .. when I accepted the order it's said deliver by 1pm now I looked at the pick up time it's showef picked up by 11am. I accepted this order at about 12:20.. that means the customer ordered before 11am .. she messsage straight away and was like will I still rec my order? I said yes just got the request , heading to the restaurant now .. she said ok but I order two hours ago .when got to the restaurant the owner said you are late I said I just got the request.. her food have been sitting there since 11am . She received her chicken and waffles cold !! I got 1 star ⭐.. the 2nd order was also late 1 star I notice my rating was going down So I ended my dash an a request came in I accepted it and boom another late order pizza so customer received cold pizza of course I got 1 star ⭐. When I was done my rating went from a 4.8 to a 4.09 I went to the office and the door dash staff said we they system don't allowed the customer to rate the dasher if the order is late ! The he went to they system and notice I was rated a by those 3late orders.. he said it was a system error and will note my account so that I won't get deactivated! That was Wednesday .. he said he can't remove them but go out and complete more dashes soy ratings can go up .. I dash as much as I could as I work a full time job .. I bought it up to a 4.48 Monday morning I was deactivated..now he told me to return if i get deactivated and the will reactivate my account.. but I'm not..going back ..I like .DD cause you know how much you getting and the total distance before accepting the job but they need better organizations with Restaurant in my region (Miami Fl) as some orders I've received in which I had place the order for the customer , the restaurant does not even carry the items.. so I had to call the customer and explain and asked if they wanted something else. I can go on and on about my DD experience


----------

